# Small review of My first Parnis that arrived today...



## rabihz24 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi ya folks,
After like 2 weeks of waiting, post man arrived today with a small box from Honk Kong..Right away i knew its my Parnis watch model 115..
Hand winding 17 jewels 6497 Sea-gull movement with dual time zone, power reserve on a SS 42mm case with Leather band. 
I was a bit skeptic about My first Chinese watch and the Parnis brand. But after some Chinese owners on here reassured me that they are of a good quality, i ordered one. And let me tell you, they were right on the money..
Amazing quality for the price. From the case quality to the fit and finish..This Parnis is the best value for money watch i ever saw so far. It seriously rivals watches that are triple her price. And trust me, this is a guy who owns, Seiko Sporturas, 5s, Eco drives, Orient, Tissot and Tx watches. 
The case back display is simply stunning to look at as well...The watch so far lost 1 sec in 5 hours which is realy amazing...
For roughly $60 shipping included, i found a gold mine that is called Parnis...Enjoy the pics.
















*







































































*


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

It does look good, and I can see why you are pleased with it. I am wondering how you get on with the crown which looks quite sharp and protrudes a fair bit: I have seen people with a patch of skin on the back of their wrists, lost to their large crowns.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Beautiful watch, and even better pictures :-!

Thanks for sharing,

Martin


----------



## rabihz24 (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks,
The crown is realy soft and a bit high on the case, so no discomfort there...


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Congratulations, it is indeed a beautiful watch, I told you that you would like!

Nice pictures too!

Best regards,
LM


----------



## rabihz24 (Aug 6, 2011)

Luisão said:


> Congratulations, it is indeed a beautiful watch, I told you that you would like!
> 
> Nice pictures too!
> 
> ...


Yeah you were right...Like i said in the review..Its an amazing value for money...The fit and finish is top notch...
Im already looking to buy another Parnis. I like the black faced open heart ones with the thick brown leather band.

Regards


----------



## coolcabincrew (Feb 15, 2012)

That watch is gorgeous. I just ordered my very own MM today. Can't wait to receive it!


----------



## 47 Ronin (Feb 6, 2012)

Quick question if you don't mind, what did our government sting you for import duties on the beauty?


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Your photos do an admirable job of showing the high level of finish on the watch! It's hard to imagine that a Sea Gull branded watch could be much better.

Thanks for the very informative and positive review.

It just goes to show that not all of these have poor finish or come with problems.


----------



## rabihz24 (Aug 6, 2011)

Pawl_Buster said:


> Your photos do an admirable job of showing the high level of finish on the watch! It's hard to imagine that a Sea Gull branded watch could be much better.
> 
> Thanks for the very informative and positive review.
> 
> It just goes to show that not all of these have poor finish or come with problems.


Thanks man...I try my best to give a general idea about fit and finish in my pics, specialy the Parnis that is gaining in reputation and folks are wondering about this value Chinese brand. 
There is nothing special about the Sea gull realy..The only difference, is they have better quality control than the Parnis. Basicaly the same material, movements etc...
A sea Gull watch could set a good $200 to $250 easy..And that is the entry level ones...In that price range, Id rather pickup a Seiko Sportura or an Eco Drive...

Here is more HD pics taken with my SLR this time...


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

HI,

Beautiful pictures! I'm at this time awaiting for my 9th PARNIS, fortunately or not, I'eve never had any quality problem with my PARNIS.

Only one, the tribute to the MM, I had to send it tune slightly, because it advanced about 2 minutes per day. Following the adjustment, it has become impeccable!

Regards,
LM


----------



## danny_n (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for sharing those pictures of a great looking watch. The more I see of Parnis the more tempted I am to pull the trigger on one. This forum has really opened my eyes to the fact that quality is available from chinese mechanicals.

Enjoy yours in good health!


----------



## jald (Jul 20, 2011)

Great watch and great value for the money

Thks for the pics!!!!


----------



## rabihz24 (Aug 6, 2011)

danny_n said:


> Thanks for sharing those pictures of a great looking watch. The more I see of Parnis the more tempted I am to pull the trigger on one. This forum has really opened my eyes to the fact that quality is available from chinese mechanicals.
> 
> Enjoy yours in good health!


Same here..I was skeptical at first till I saw it...I couldn't believe the quality and the finish...it keeps great time as well..-5 secs each day..


----------



## rabihz24 (Aug 6, 2011)

Luisão said:


> HI,
> 
> Beautiful pictures! I'm at this time awaiting for my 9th PARNIS, fortunately or not, I'eve never had any quality problem with my PARNIS.
> 
> ...


Thanks! My father is a professional photographer, so I think I got the bug.
Wow you have a collection of parnis..I'm planning my second purchase as we speak.
I have my eye on the black faced pilot one with the USA brown leather strap.
It's been 4 days wearing mine consecutively and neglecting my Seikos and eco drives lol.
Regards


----------



## rabihz24 (Aug 6, 2011)

danny_n said:


> Thanks for sharing those pictures of a great looking watch. The more I see of Parnis the more tempted I am to pull the trigger on one. This forum has really opened my eyes to the fact that quality is available from chinese mechanicals.
> 
> Enjoy yours in good health!


Same here..I was skeptical at first till I saw it...I couldn't believe the quality and the finish...it keeps great time as well..-5 secs each day..


----------



## koby (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice watch,and your photoes is perfect.better than many seller.haha!


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

rabihz24 said:


> Thanks! My father is a professional photographer, so I think I got the bug.
> Wow you have a collection of parnis..I'm planning my second purchase as we speak.
> I have my eye on the black faced pilot one with the USA brown leather strap.
> It's been 4 days wearing mine consecutively and neglecting my Seikos and eco drives lol.
> Regards


Hi,

At first I did not intend to make a collection of Parnis. But, with the arrival of the first, I was so pleased that I immediately ordered another one, and with the arrival of the second, the excitement grew even more, and at a point where, it was extremely difficult to control! I let myself carried away by enthusiasm, like a kid...

With regards,
LM


----------



## rabihz24 (Aug 6, 2011)

Luisão said:


> Hi,
> 
> At first I did not intend to make a collection of Parnis. But, with the arrival of the first, I was so pleased that I immediately ordered another one, and with the arrival of the second, the excitement grew even more, and at a point where, it was extremely difficult to control! I let myself carried away by enthusiasm, like a kid...
> 
> ...


Arent we all my friend...
As for me, as long i stop being this kid from inside, its the time i cease to exist. 
We never grow older, its just our toys become more expensive....

Regards


----------



## Vemrik (Dec 14, 2011)

Very nice! I have a question if you don't mind: regarding the dualtime-function, is it 24h or 12h?


----------



## rabihz24 (Aug 6, 2011)

Vemrik said:


> Very nice! I have a question if you don't mind: regarding the dualtime-function, is it 24h or 12h?


Hi,
Its 24h...I prefer 12 myself...easier..


----------



## Vemrik (Dec 14, 2011)

rabihz24 said:


> Hi,
> Its 24h...I prefer 12 myself...easier..


Thanks! And I agree - much easier.


----------



## Toolman12345 (Nov 29, 2010)

First, I agree, your photography is wonderful. Thank you for the beautiful pictures, and for your first hand review. I've looked at this exact watch multiple times, because of the SeaGull movement, and because of how appealing the watch looked. However, I couldn't find it for less than about $80, PLUS shipping. Could you please tell me where you got it at $60ish, shipped?? You can PM me, if you don't want to reply online. Thanks for your time.


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

It can be had for $63 + shipping on here: Parnis Marina Militare watch

Sign up for the website, prices automatically drop 20 to 30% on everything once you log in.


----------



## Toolman12345 (Nov 29, 2010)

snaky59 said:


> It can be had for $63 + shipping on here: Parnis Marina Militare watch
> 
> Sign up for the website, prices automatically drop 20 to 30% on everything once you log in.


Thank you, snaky59. If I understand their weird shipping explanation correctly, it would be $9 shipping, or $72 total, which is better than the $80 + shipping I saw elsewhere. I do wish the OP would come back with the source of $60ish with shipping though...In either case, this is my next watch.


----------



## rabihz24 (Aug 6, 2011)

Toolman12345 said:


> Thank you, snaky59. If I understand their weird shipping explanation correctly, it would be $9 shipping, or $72 total, which is better than the $80 + shipping I saw elsewhere. I do wish the OP would come back with the source of $60ish with shipping though...In either case, this is my next watch.


I bought it from Dajiwatch which is a reputable Parnis seller for $67 shipping included. go here Parnis Marina Militare watch. you will need to register as well before you get the discount.

Regards


----------



## snuty (May 5, 2012)

After looking for a new watch, I found this thread at WUS. And guess what, I ordered this watch @manbu for $72. And it finally received. It´s really a nice looking watch. 
Being kind of noob with respect to watches, I´m a little unsafe about adjusting the watch correctly, i.e. the watch arrived without any "power" of course. But the clockhand of the "power reserve" is currently between 10 and 15 hours. Hopefully I can calibrate this myself?

No problem with adjusting the minutes and hours, but what about the "seconds"? And what about "dual time"? Does anyone of you have some hints/pictures/links about the adjustment of mechanical Parnis watches?

Regards


----------



## draistlin (Apr 28, 2012)

i have to admit the at first i associated made in china watches with bad quality, but this forum has opened my eyes, there just so many pretty good quality watches that you can buy for a pretty low amount. Greta review OP and definitely going to consider this watch; at around $60 dollars, who wouldn't?


----------



## rabihz24 (Aug 6, 2011)

After more then 2 years absence to the forum i finaly returned...lol...
Report on the 2 year old parnis that got some considerable wrist time...Its still like new if you believe it or not..Mechanically and aesthetically ..That thing got hardly a scratch on it and the bell held up to the constant winding to recharge it..
Though you folks wanted to know...

Regards


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

Parnis is not a brand....

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


----------



## rabihz24 (Aug 6, 2011)

gagnello said:


> Parnis is not a brand....
> 
> Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


Indeed..Its chinese watch conponents put together in designated whatch stores in asia..


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

That is really a good looking watch. Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes. 

DTR + 4.10's + Eaton swap = Wreeeeeeeeeeeeeeedom


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

It just shows. People knock them all the time but all the ones I have owned have been fine and like yours most are very handsome watches.

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Beautiful watch. Awful printing on the PR subdial.

That said, this is on my list of Parnis to own. I think I'll probably end up with 10-12 of them after all is said and done. Really hard to beat the value.


----------



## jzalski (Feb 22, 2011)

My Parnis Marina Militare arrived about two hours ago and I was actually blown away!! I got it via EBay and it came a few days earlier than expected and it looks great. The person that wrote that the strap is hard was correct, but I always intended to swap it out with a silicone/rubber strap anyway and the screw in/out pins were much simpler than the usual spring rods. Years ago I had bought a Panerai replica from China and although it looked good it was in no way of the same quality of what I got today. I also bought a Perpetual watch from a Chinese dealer over five years ago and I keep it on a winder and wear it now and then and it's still going strong. I'm hoping for the same from this new purchase.


----------



## freeboy (Apr 3, 2012)

this truly is stunning .. and at under 100$ a great value.... hope you are active and can comment now after some time..
also I could not find anything like this on any Parnis seller page ... nice


----------



## Toolman12345 (Nov 29, 2010)

I ended up getting this exact watch myself, and it's as beautiful in person as the excellent pictures show. The strap may be stiff, but it looks very good I think, and I still use it. My only issue with the watch is that it stops running when the reserve is showing about half-power left. I never have any trouble getting thru the longest of days on one wind in the morning, but the reserve indicator is simply not accurate. I can live with that, considering the beauty of the piece and the very low price.


----------



## Toolman12345 (Nov 29, 2010)

freeboy said:


> this truly is stunning .. and at under 100$ a great value.... hope you are active and can comment now after some time..
> also I could not find anything like this on any Parnis seller page ... nice


Freeboy, I found one, and sent you a PM with a link.


----------



## freeboy (Apr 3, 2012)

you are an AWESOME member.. next pm remind me to drink more... coffee 
lol


----------



## nabiul (Nov 15, 2014)

How do they make these dials economically? A giant pantograph making multiple dials at once?

On close inspection I see that the power reserve markings are misaligned and the hour markings are scratched up. I guess you can't complain for $60.


----------

